# Need recommendations - Commercial Job site.



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Pig skin gloves for pulling wire and conduit work. Mechanix gloves for general use. Does your employer not provide PPE ?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

That stuffs not supplied by the company? Yikes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Pig skin gloves for pulling wire and conduit work. Mechanix gloves for general use. Does your employer not provide PPE ?



Not sure, anyways i want to have my own stuff.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Biscuits said:


> That stuffs not supplied by the company? Yikes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Again, I made the mistake of not asking it But i want to be ready for my first day.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Pig or deerskin gloves for heavy pulling, humping material or when it's -10 deg.
But 99% of the time I don't wear anything.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> Pig or deerskin gloves for heavy pulling, humping material or when it's -10 deg.
> But 99% of the time I don't wear anything.


Forgot to mention.. South  Florida. never goes below 100 f. i need gloves with a built in fan.:laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> Again, I made the mistake of not asking it But i want to be ready for my first day.




If they didn't bring it up I doubt they care if you have it. We use these Kevlar gloves, I grab a couple bundles once in a while and throw them in my truck and my garage just to have on hand. These are pretty much the only gloves I use, I used to use leathers for big wire pulls but I haven't worked the dumb end of a tugger in a while. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Also hard to find Long sleeve here in Florida. have to protect myself from direct sunlight and Mosquitoes believe it or not.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> Also hard to find Long sleeve here in Florida. have to protect myself from direct sunlight and Mosquitoes believe it or not.




We also have Kevlar arm sleeves provided for us from the same manufacturer as the gloves. They're very easy to slip on when they're required and remove when they're not. They can be warm but I bet it's still cooler than wearing actual long sleeves. They might be worth checking out


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Biscuits said:


> If they didn't bring it up I doubt they care if you have it. We use these Kevlar gloves, I grab a couple bundles once in a while and throw them in my truck and my garage just to have on hand. These are pretty much the only gloves I use, I used to use leathers for big wire pulls but I haven't worked the dumb end of a tugger in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in my opinion i think that Kevlar arm sleeves will be too tight for me. i need something a bit loose. here in Florida is always HOT as HELL! so i prefer to wear long sleeve's even for indoors because of the mosquitoes and to absorb sweat.


----------



## Wirenut951 (Aug 3, 2014)

Cant go wrong with these for general use. I wear these all day. They tend to wear out and start getting holes after a good 2 weeks or so but for the price i like them. They are about 3.75 a pair if you buy in small amounts probably better if you get them in bulk.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

During new construction I used these. They're abrasive resistant and prevent splinters, wear them for a while and you will get use to them. 

http://www.ansell.com/en-US/Products/Gloves/Construction/HyFlex 11 627.aspx

When trying to do work where feel is important I use either of these: 

http://www.wondergrip.net/#!wg-530/cpw4

https://www.amazon.com/ATG-34-874-M..._UL160_SR147,160_&refRID=76Q6XZMN260FTKCEH5JD


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Stay away from latex gloves... those are strictly for cashiers... and such.

The boys will well wonder what you've been pulling.

You'll want one set of tip-less for routine work.

You'll want one set of shovel-ready// feeder pull ready gloves.

Pigskin usually rules.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Wirenut951 said:


> Cant go wrong with these for general use. I wear these all day. They tend to wear out and start getting holes after a good 2 weeks or so but for the price i like them. They are about 3.75 a pair if you buy in small amounts probably better if you get them in bulk.


I used to wear mechanix gloves for years, until a guy I work for bought us these. And then the SH I shop at started carrying them, and for only $2.85 a pair! GREAT BUY!!!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I tried finding you some offshore fishing shirts online but came up empty. Try stopping in some of the local bait shops around the area and ask them where to get good quality shirts for offshore fishing. They are long sleeve, heavy enough to provide good sun protection (when you have it reflecting back up at you off the water if you've ever done much offshore fishing) and very well ventilated to let the sweat evaporate.


----------



## arthur17 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agreed with with wirenut and MHElectric light weight easily removed and cheap and great grip


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Ansell Hyflex. I buy these, based on a recommendation years ago from Jlarson:

https://www.amazon.com/Ansell-Hyfle...&qid=1466945284&sr=8-1&keywords=ansell+hyflex

ETA: Most of the time I don't bother wearing gloves though. The Ansells are closest to not wearing any, but they can still get annoying.


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

For sunlight protection, old pillowcases are the perfect size to fit under a hard hat, covering the neck and sides of your face. 

I use several gloves, most often Mechanix 4x Material, and for lighting demo, nitrile gloves will go on to handle ballasts.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I use these.


----------

